# Inca model numbers, manuals needed



## hawk1 (May 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out on finding the model numbers or even manual to the following tools. Inca tablesaw, bandsaw, planer. Thank you in advance. Is there a model number stamped somewhere?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry I don't have a clue


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

I am seeing a bunch of model numbers for inca table saws….. I have found the model number 570 on a planer from inca and 340 and 710 for inca bandsaws…. hope this helps I just through inca woodworking tools into google.


----------



## hawk1 (May 19, 2009)

yep, i did the google thing too, but I don't know how many models they put out. Thanks for the reply. I have so many attachments and different blades with these 3 tools that don't know what they are and how to use them.

I bought these tools for $400.00 plus a 3500w generator. Also got a Delta Radial Arm Saw with them. Just trying to make sense of all this stuff.


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Hi -

If you can email me pictures, I can get them identified for you. We may even have copies of the manuals here…

My email is [email protected] .

Cheers -

Rob


----------



## hawk1 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks. Email with pics are on the way. Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

See corrected message below…


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Hi -

Here is the information, sent also by email. Scanned manuals have been put on our website…

Inca Circular Saw Major. Model # 250 / 259 Code # 341.018.01 or 341.018.02 if it has a flat pulley. 
http://www.leevalley.com/home/templv/inca%20table%20saw%201.pdf
http://www.leevalley.com/home/templv/inca%20table%20saw%202.pdf
http://www.leevalley.com/home/templv/inca%20table%20saw%203.pdf
http://www.leevalley.com/home/templv/inca%20table%20saw%204.pdf

Inca 10-1/4" Combined Jointer-Planer / Automatic Feed Thicknesser. Model # 550 / 570 Code # 343.190.01 or 343.190.02 if it has a flat pulley. 
http://www.leevalley.com/home/templv/inca%20jointer-planer.pdf

Inca Bandsaw 10-1/2". Model # 500 Code # 342.186.01 or 342.186.02 if it has a flat pulley. 
http://www.leevalley.com/home/templv/inca%20bandsaw.pdf

Cheers -

Rob


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

Lee Valley Rocks…... that's all I got to say.


----------



## hawk1 (May 19, 2009)

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Now maybe I can figure out all this stuff. You don't know how much I appreciate this!


----------



## BigJimAK (May 22, 2009)

One more reason I currently have an order in the mail to Lee Valley.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great replys to a problem.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2009)

does anyone out there have a manual for the inca 2100SE table saw? specifically section 3-5? I have a portion of the manual for this saw, but i am missing section 3-5 which just happens to be the section that ecplains how to fix the problem that i am having with it. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## John68 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just purchased an Inca 343.190 It works well but does not look exactly like the model shown in the PDF. The cutter head is different with a row of allen screws holding the knives and 2 allen screws that seem to adjust the height of the knife.

Also it has an external motor, 1.5 horse american. No feed speed selector, only 1 flat belt, no round belt.

The problem I am having is out-feed roller marks on the wood. I think that sharpening and raising the knives slightly might help.

Does anyone know if there are any Carbide blades that would fit? The steel knives are 1/10 thick 1 inch tall and 10 3/8 long. I think one of my customers has a water jet that could cut the blades to length if they were too long.

Thanks

John


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Carbide knives: 
http://www.wkwinc.com/subtypek.asp


----------



## DaveFromSA (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi Folks,

Did INCA include model numbers on their table saws? I have recently been given one but have no idea where to find the model number.

Any help / guidance would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There are two model numbers on INCA machines. If I recall correctly one is a long number with periods in it that's typically found on a plate on the machine. The other number is the one used by owners to discuss the saws. The larger tilt table saws are, I think, 250s or 259s depending on if there is a mortising table included. The 259 style saws are the most common INCA table saws in the USA. 250 may refer to the suggested blade size being 250mm. The cabinet saws I have seen are 2100 and 2200 models and there's a smaller table saw I don't remember the model number of.


----------

